

Make DNA in your garage - synthesizer on ebay - geuis
http://cgi.ebay.com/Applied-Biosystem-ABI-394-DNA-RNA-Synthesizer_W0QQitemZ270313499606QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item270313499606&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

======
geuis
I was listening to the Long Now seminar on synthetic biology. One of the
speakers mentioned you can buy a DNA synthesizer on eBay. I've heard this for
years and never believed it, but a 2 second search on ebay actually listed one
for sale. No, its not my auction I just thought it was interesting that we are
getting to the point where we could have genetic engineering startups in
garages in Palo Alto.

